# is iui right for me?



## clairemcc (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi everyone.
We have been ttc for nearly 2.5 years now.  I'm 26 and hubby is 10 years older.  he has super sperm so its not him. its me.  i went for a lap in April and mild endo was removed from my ligaments that hold my womb in place.  i went for a follow up app last week and was told that my husband is working perfectly and i ovulate regularly and have no blocked tubes and seem to be working fine as well therefore have unexplained infertility.  i have been put on the ivf waiting list (2 years)  but have been told iui is an option,  i asked about fertility drugs which he says i can have if i like or can go for iui.  do you know which would be best for me or has anyone been in the same position?  any advice or personal experience would be greatly appreciated!  thanks so much
Claire
xxx


----------



## Dewey (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi Claire,

DH and I are unexp too.  I tried clomid for 3 months at the back end of last year and was then offered a higher dose to try for another 3 months, but because I was already ovulating, I didn't see much point, so refused anymore. 

More recently we have been given the choice of IUI or IVF.  We are just waiting on a referral for a 'swim up' test for my DH and depending on the results of that, will decide which option we go for.

Good luck with whatever you decide x


----------



## clairemcc (Apr 28, 2011)

hi dewey

I think we are pretty much in the same position as you were 6 months ago!  i am unsure about clomid bacause of the side effects and also i ovulate normally so didnt know if it was pointless (doctor said women can miss 2 ovulations a year and clomid can increase it to 12 months ovulation as oppose to 10) IVF scares me as it sounds so clinical and un natural but iui sounds a little less daunting.  im not sure if there is a waiting list though.  we were told it would cost £320 a time which seems reasonable.  Think i may try clomid for a few months and then go for iui at christmas.

good luck to you too.  fingers crossed for a 2012 baby xxx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Claire

I agree with Dewey about Clomid, if you are ovulating already, there isn't really much point in taking it, apart from the fact that you get scanned and can time your BMS better. To be honest though, a Clear Blue Fertility Monitor does the same job, as it tells you when you are ovulating, so if you've already used that for 6 months with no joy, then, in my opinion, Clomid is unlikely to work for you. That's not to say it won't of course, but from being on the clomid boards, it's usually the ladies who have ovulation problems that get BFP's from clomid, not us unexplaineders! 

I'm also unexplained, and I took Clomid for 3 months, and then was changed to Tamoxifen for another 3 months due the side effects I had from Clomid, but as I'd used the cbfm for a year, I never really expected it to work and I just felt like I was ticking boxes in the NHS, as you have to have OI for 6 months before they refer you on for anything else. I'm about to start IUI in a couple of weeks time, so fingers crossed!!

Good luck with whatever route you choose


----------

